# Hello all newbie here...with great info site



## GT-MAN-1967 (Jul 5, 2010)

HELLO ALL,

THOUGHT I'D POST THIS GREAT LIL SITE I FOUND FOR ALL BRAND MANUALS I HAVE FOUND ALOT OF CRAFTSMAN MANUALS THERE.. 

IT HAS YOU TYPE IN THE MODEL # 
THEN WILL PUT UP LINK WITH ITEM CLICK IT,
THEN SELECT MANUAL LOCATION,
THEN INPUT CAPTCHA THE LETTER'S OR #'S YOU SEE,
THEN CLICK DOWNLOAD MANUAL AND IT WILL POP UP IN A PHP. FILE

DOESN'T HAVE EVERY MANUAL BUT ALOT OF THEM

ROBB

Manuals by Manufacturer


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great site! Thanks for the heads up!


----------

